# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Tuyển nhân viên thiết kế JDpaint

## vuthanh

Cần tuyển nhân viên vẽ JDpaint
Do nhu cầu phát triển và nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ ( vẽ mẫu miễn phí cho khách hàng trong 3 năm khi khách hàng mua máy CNC điêu khắc gỗ tại Cty ) , bên mình cần tuyển 1 nhân viên biết thiết kế trên phần mềm JDpaint, yêu cầu biết thiết kế tranh phong cảnh, tranh dân gian Việt Nam, hoa văn chạm khắc gỗ, yêu cầu vẽ 3 trong 4 hình bên dưới, kích thước tùy ý, vẽ xong các bạn gửi vào hộp thư : vuthanh0918525625@gmail.com, các bạn để nguyên màu và vector nha
Vui lòng điền các thông tin sau và gửi vào mail để mình tiện liên lạc :
Họ tên :
Tel :
Email : 
Mức lương đề nghị :
Thời gian bắt đầu làm việc là sau tết nguyên đán
Cám ơn các bạn đã đọc tin
Cty TNHH Công Nghệ Vũ Thành CNC
818 Hưng Phú, F10, Q8 ( gần chợ Xóm Củi )
Tel : 0918.525.625
Email : vuthanh0918525625@gmail.com
www.vuthanhcnc.com

----------

